# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Any Taupo based shooters?

## HuntGatherRepeat

Just had a chat to the folks up at Shooters Driving Range. They are introducing an archery course and have told me I can bring my own bow, arrows and use their target boards. Have yet to check it out in person. If anyone else is interested we could have a peek and see if it's worth booking in a weekly session.

----------


## Boylo

Id be keen to do abit mate . Let me know when your thinking of heading along. Cheers

----------


## HuntGatherRepeat

Hey mate, seems I forgot to subscribe to this thread. Never ended up going out there as a mate had a dairy block he just moved off of a week ago. Would to keen to pop out for a look.

----------


## PeterM

What is the current state of this at the range? We'll be moving eventually to Taupo (just bought some land there to build on) but that will still be at least half a year, if not more, off (we're only in the early planning stages).

----------

